# Xorg autoconfigure does not detect nvidia-driver



## truk (Feb 4, 2013)

I installed X and the Nvidia-driver from the ports collection.  I took all the defaults during installation.  The startx command starts the X windows systems, but it never finds the Nvidia-driver.  Instead, it uses the old nv in 800x600 mode.  Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2013)

Just create a basic xorg.conf and set the driver to nvidia.


----------



## segfault (Feb 4, 2013)

I used this for help last night actually:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3038

in short:
-Install nvidia-driver, nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig.
-kldload nvidia
-Add nvidia_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf 
-run nvidia-xconfig
-Replace "nv" in the resulting /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with "nvidia"


That did it for me.


----------



## truk (Feb 5, 2013)

*Problem solved*

Thanks!  It was the nvidia-xconfig step that I forgot.


----------

